# A Fishermens Biggest Mistake?



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

What's the biggest mistake that fishermen make? I know it's a broad question, but I didn't want to exclude anything. Preparation?, hardware?, technique? What do you think? 40 yrs. ago, I made all the mistakes in the book. Today, I still catch myself, tying on the wrong rig for the conditions. Part of it is experimentation, but sometimes I force feed a bait, that I'm anxious to try.

I still see guys on the water, with big money boats and equiptment, fishing in the wrong place or using a method thats doomed to fail. I don't say anything to them, but it does make me wonder.

So, have you seen some Big mistakes? or you made some? Thanks! --Tim...................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Thinking they know everything. People, myself included, will go in to a situation sure of themselves and with lures chosen, then stick to those guns when they don't with rather than innovating.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Making mistakes and not catching fish is a great thing, otherwise We'd have to call it catching and not "fishing". Helps your appreciate it more when things go as planned and You actually catch fish.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

(I still see guys on the water, with big money boats and equiptment, fishing in the wrong place or using a method thats doomed to fail. I don't say anything to them, but it does make me wonder.)

Just because someone has the money for the high dollar boat does not make them a good fisherman. It means they have deep pockets or enjoy 15 year plus loans.

The biggest mistake i see is that becoming a good fisherman does not happen overnight. It takes many days and hours on the water with a lot of not so successful days with a few good days to learn from. Being aware of whats going on around you like wildlife activity weather conditions and how to adjust to them. You have to be realistic, some days are gonna be tough no matter what you do. For the bass guys casting accuracy and lure presentation are some of the biggest problems i see.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Wow said:


> What's the biggest mistake that fishermen make?


I think the biggest three mistakes that bass anglers make are:

1- Not making adjustments for the seasonal patterns. 

2- Not making adjustments for the daily weather conditions.

3- Being overly attached to one particular lure or presentation.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

For bass chasers:

1. Not being versatile enough to catch fish in all seasons in different types of water
2. Not understanding the weather effects on fish
3. Not working on mental toughness


----------



## Bassapprentice (Apr 14, 2009)

I Guess my opinion would fall to the opposite of most of the posts. I vote for impatience. All too often I still give up on a lure that should be on the money without trying different speed, structure, etc. then I waste time tying on what is usually a less successful rig.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I'm a somewhat younger guy who has decided this will be the year to try to consistently catch bass. I've always been the type to use jigs, mostly worms when I was younger, then expanding to jig n' pig. I'm going to have to conscientously make myself use other lures such as crankbaits & spinnerbaits.

I'm reading all I can to learn & absorb anything I can that will help. I've even got a few experienced members that have offered to let me go with them on their boats to observe. 

Soon enough I'll be able to take the boat out & actually try things out.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Fishing yesterday or the week before or even last year instead of concentrating on that particular day. Fishing in the past and not enough concentration for the task at hand. Also I know there's a time and place to fish lightning speed but more folks would do well to slow things down a little bit. Hyper speed is alright but to pick apart an area you gotta slow things down just a tad to fish it effectively in my book.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Eating Wedding Cake.

Nothing can cost an angler more lost time on the water.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

FISNFOOL said:


> Eating Wedding Cake.
> 
> Nothing can cost an angler more lost time on the water.


im sure glad i dont live in your world. my wife is the single most encouraging person in my life when it comes to fishing. she comes with me out on the boat for no other reason than to be a cheerleader and company and she is excited to do it. she is my #1 sponsor and supports everything i do when it comes to fishing. she prob is the only person in the world that truly believes in what i am doing. if it wasnt for her i prob wouldnt get to fish a quarter of the time, i wouldnt be fishing from the deck of a skeeter bass boat and i wouldnt have entered in most, if not all of the tournaments ive been in over the years.

the mistakes i make for myself and i see people make are the following. 
for myself- not making adjustments quickly enough
for others- assuming its easy because of success in ponds or private lakes. you never know how truly difficult it is to catch fish consistently until its official, whether you're a guide or a tournament angler, when you are being measured, thats when you find out how good you really are.


----------



## BassariskY (Sep 8, 2006)

Not retying when you know should have. Only to smack yourself when you lose the next fish.


----------



## rcjohnson (Dec 11, 2008)

Just go fishing and do whatever you like. You can watch all the videos in the world and be skunked. On the other hand, on a particular day, on a particular body of water, You may catch a record breaker. My greatest moments were of someone catching something they sould not have caught. Just go fishing sports fans and personally if I never get a bite, I am out of the house and nobody is nagging at me.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

When I'm topwater fishing, I have a horrible habit of setting the hook when I see the strike, instead of when I feel the strike.

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## Bassin4 (Feb 16, 2011)

I would have to say patience for me. Especially in the first few hours of fishing. In team tournaments I have to give boat control to my partner to start the day.....


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Eating wedding cake was just too funny. It also hurts your social life. My wife won't even let me date anymore. As for bassin, I fish too fast. Sometimes it works but sometimes you just have to slow it down.


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

Lotsa good thoughts. It's pretty much already been said a few different ways. I'm guilty of getting too locked into certain techniques. It's easier to stick to the confidence baits than to experiment with new methods. Gotta expand the bag of tricks once in awhile..


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

I hear ya on that! My wife comes with me all of the time and I love having her on the boat. I can fish whenever I like and it's great. 

I need to learn how to fish deeper water better and also learn to find the fish a little better in all months. 



lordofthepunks said:


> im sure glad i dont live in your world. my wife is the single most encouraging person in my life when it comes to fishing. she comes with me out on the boat for no other reason than to be a cheerleader and company and she is excited to do it. she is my #1 sponsor and supports everything i do when it comes to fishing. she prob is the only person in the world that truly believes in what i am doing. if it wasnt for her i prob wouldnt get to fish a quarter of the time, i wouldnt be fishing from the deck of a skeeter bass boat and i wouldnt have entered in most, if not all of the tournaments ive been in over the years.
> 
> the mistakes i make for myself and i see people make are the following.
> for myself- not making adjustments quickly enough
> for others- assuming its easy because of success in ponds or private lakes. you never know how truly difficult it is to catch fish consistently until its official, whether you're a guide or a tournament angler, when you are being measured, thats when you find out how good you really are.


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Getting discouraged. I like Tokugawa's comment about mental toughness. One thing that I always call back to mind when I am struggling to catch a fish in the midle of the day - KVD got skuned one day last year, so did Denny Brauer and a number of other of the best bass anglers. If it hapopens to them, I understand that it can happen to me. Just hope it doesn't happen at Moggie Saturday!


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

2 things for me.

First I think anglers need to have a grasp on which exact lures make sense for what they'll be doing that day. Just because my Samsonite sized tackle box has 500 lures in it that doesn't mean I need to try them all today. Usually ill just take a very small box with me in boat or from shore and leave everything else in the car. Before I start ill usually pick like 5 different lures and stick with them. 
That's really a good segway into IMO the 2nd biggest mistake. WASTING TIME. There's a few truisms in fishing I adhere to. If the lure isn't in the strike zone you aren't going to catch anything. Don't spend 5-15 mins pondering which lure and then tying it on. It kills me when someone takes 20 mins to put on a Carolina rig. IMO if you considered using it earlier you should've brought some pre-tied rigs to save time. Also moving too much. You can't catch anything traveling between spots.
IMO an experienced angler should study ahead for the location they're fishing. Have clear/concise idea of what lures you'll be using. Then stick to the areas that make sense.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Talk more on a fishing forum than they actually DO fish!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

The biggest mistake a fisherman or anyone else for that matter can make is being a no-it-all !


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Things that I have learned the hard way....that have improved my Bass fishing!
1. Fish the Conditions and Patterns for the time of year!
2. Match the hatch...Throw something that resembles what are they eating!
3. Fish locations Correctly...once you find the fish and know what they are eating...use the correct presentation for drop-offs, weed beds, etc.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

1. Not enough time on the water. 
2. Not learning from time spent on the water.


Just my thoughts. The more time you spend fishing the more it becomes instinctual.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

BassariskY said:


> Not retying when you know should have. Only to smack yourself when you lose the next fish.


+1 on not retying when you ANY doubt at all retie
also not having rigs Carolina etc pre tied before you show up it wastes sooo much time now matter how fast you are I make myself tie a bunch of set ups before an outing and laugh when the kids with me who refuse to do so get sooo sooo mad when they are tying rigs and I am catching fish


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

A couple of things not mentioned. Excessive noise in boat or shore; dropping tackle box, clumping feet down heavy, closing rod box or compartment lids "not quietly", etc. This includes removing weeds from crankbaits by slamming them on the water surface. Learn to be sneaky!


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Reading or writing these posts when you could be fishing...


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 24, 2005)

I've done it a few times... and usually realized it while putting the boat in at the ramp - I forgot to put the drain plug in the boat. The last time I did it, I was already heading out into Lake Erie when the bilge pump kicked on. Rather than head back to the ramp - I stripped naked (it was dark out) and jumped in to put it in. 

The same day, I had just landed a nice Walleye. I went to put him into the live well, and couldn't get any water (air in the line). I put the boat into reverse to force water into the line - but forgot the dipsey was still in the water, hanging off the back of the boat... and freaked out as I saw the rod starting to move toward the rear of the boat!? I threw the boat into forward (afraid the line was gonna wrap around the prop) and watched as the rod bounced over the back of the boat and slowly sank to the bottom... (at which time I was asking myself, if wrapping the line around the prop would have been a better option?)

On the bright side, I caught my limit that day!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Sorry for your trouble Rainbow, but it's a good lesson. Thanks for the post. At least you limited out. Don't Forget the plug... ! --Tim...................................................................................................................................


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I would have to say getting to happy from catching a big fish and accidentally dropping your rod or tackle overboard. Another would be breaking rod tips. I have only fished 1 tournament so those other things don't really apply to me. Its all about fun, until you loose your gear!


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Being a crappie tourny fisherman I would say the way you try to net a fish, because I have seen so many fish I would want in my livewell fall off after being hit by the net or someone trying to throw the net in and get it. Also "horsing" a fish from adrenaline. And I would say the most important is CREATIVITY! I have learned from all the tough lakes and new lakes that a lack of creativity will catch you no fish. No fish has to be where you think it is or eat what you think it will eat. That is why creativity is the most important mistake I use to do and still see done.
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

